# Video Game Thread



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Any avid gamers out there?

Currently there is a boom in games during this pandemic. I really got immersed myself, with Lord of the Rings online, especially since they unlock a lot of content for free until the end of the month.

An old favourite is Heroes of Might and Magic 3 and Lemmings. I started with my C64 and those games still have a place in my heart like Epyx Summer Games, Bubble Bobble.

For those retro gamers (or want to be) there is this great site:

https://www.myabandonware.com/browse/name/


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Yes, I remember Heroes of Might and Magic 3, I played it when it came out in 1999. A nice game. I used to play RPG games from Bioware - Baldur's Gate, Icewind Dale, Planescape Torment, Knights of the Old Republic, Neverwinter Nights. Other excellent games were Deus Ex and System Shock.
The last games I played were Witcher 3 and Kingdom Come: Deliverance and Dark Souls.
I don't have that much time to sink myself into an RPG game anymore, so I can maybe play 1 game a year. Though I will probably play Cyberpunk 2077 (from the same authors who made Witcher 3)


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Jacck said:


> Yes, I remember Heroes of Might and Magic 3, I played it when it came out in 1999. A nice game. I used to play RPG games from Bioware - Baldur's Gate, Icewind Dale, Planescape Torment, Knights of the Old Republic, Neverwinter Nights. Other excellent games were Deus Ex and System Shock.
> The last games I played were Witcher 3 and Kingdom Come: Deliverance and Dark Souls.
> I don't have that much time to sink myself into an RPG game anymore, so I can maybe play 1 game a year. Though I will probably play Cyberpunk 2077 (from the same authors who made Witcher 3)


Baldur's Gate and Neverwinter Nights, forgot about those.

I tried out World of Warcraft after LOTRO, and was disappointed. It just didn't have the humour LOTRO has.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth (Feb 17, 2018)

During this pandemic I managed to repair the controller of my 1982 Vectrex game console.
(aided by a you-tube tutorial)

I have 11 Vectrex games in my collection, so I'm rediscovering these now.

Here's a vid introducing this console =>


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Andrew Kenneth said:


> During this pandemic I managed to *repair the controller* of my 1982 Vectrex game console.
> (aided by a you-tube tutorial)
> 
> I have 11 Vectrex games in my collection, so I'm rediscovering these now.
> ...


Impressive. I feel we lost something after the old style arcade games got replaced by high-graphics games that have less play value. it's not the same with online similar type games or on the phone or ipad. Something with the joystick / hardware I think.


----------

